# Crabbies (Alcoholic) Ginger Beer



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

For all you Scottish people.

Is on special at Barracuda at the moment, poured over ice and vodka - lovely!


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Vodka?! Why aren't you dashing scotch with it


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dwhyte85 said:


> Vodka?! Why aren't you dashing scotch with it


Look mate, the instructions are on the back of the bottle, and ****** me it's gorgeous!


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Look mate, the instructions are on the back of the bottle, and ****** me it's gorgeous!


My Abderdonian Dad would be having some strong words with you if he saw that 

I had some with Scotch yesterday, on offer in the UK (I don't leave just yet) and it is lovely.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dwhyte85 said:


> My Abderdonian Dad would be having some strong words with you if he saw that
> 
> I had some with Scotch yesterday, on offer in the UK (I don't leave just yet) and it is lovely.


Don't blame me matey, have a look at the label! Anyways, whisky (NOT whiskEy for all you irish/septics) should always ONLY be drank with (a little spring) water, anything else is total sacrilege!

And I prefer my malts the way they were distilled. Straight up.

How I'd love an Auchentoshen or a Talisker now, maybe a good Springbank (but jeez knows how much that would cost me here)!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

dwhyte85 said:


> My Abderdonian Dad would be having some strong words with you if he saw that


If he was a proper Aberdonian, he'd be skelping your arse for suggesting watering down perfectly good whisky!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> If he was a proper Aberdonian, he'd be skelping your arse for suggesting watering down perfectly good whisky!



I was a died in the wool whisky straight man until I took a trip to the Talisker Distillery I was forced (well actually lucky not to get trampled in the rush), to volunteer to blind taste Talisker straight and Talisker with about a teaspoon and no more of water added. The whisky with the teaspoon of water had lost the fierce edge of hard alcohol, and had more subtly and complexity of flavour, something to do with the water helping to release the flavours bound to the alcohol or somesuch. Without getting too poncey about it just tasted better, and if its good enough for the Scot in charge of making the Scotch, well who am I to contradict him.

Just the 1 teaspoon or so, as you rightly say you don't want to water it down, just enhance the taste.

Slainte Mhath!
H-B-H


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I always add a dash of water to my whisky, that's not watering it down. 

Drowning it in a pint sized bottle of Crabbies so you can't taste it on the other hand...


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I always add a dash of water to my whisky, that's not watering it down.
> 
> Drowning it in a pint sized bottle of Crabbies so you can't taste it on the other hand...


It's almost a whisky mac, just ginger beer not wine - putting vodka in a ginger beer on the other hand :confused2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Vodka + ginger = Moscow Mule. A very famous cocktail
-


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Vodka + ginger = Moscow Mule. A very famous cocktail
> -


Not very Scottish though


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dwhyte85 said:


> Not very Scottish though


But that's a good thing, right? 


That Crabbies stuff in very refreshing in the hot weather. We got through an awful lot of it last summer, as I recall. 
-


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Very refreshing Elphaba, had one or two on what I had previously considered a warm day back in Blighty. It was a sweltering a 30c, sat in a swing chair under my old walnut tree sipping alcoholic ginger beer. Marvellous!

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Very refreshing Elphaba, had one or two on what I had previously considered a warm day back in Blighty. It was a sweltering a 30c, sat in a swing chair under my old walnut tree sipping alcoholic ginger beer. Marvellous!
> 
> Cheers
> H-B-H


30C? That's positively cold. You'll appreciate it even more at 48C


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> 30C? That's positively cold. You'll appreciate it even more at 48C


Did you ever try a Dark and Stormy cocktail? Ginger Beer and Dark Rum. Very famous among the sailing crowd. Delicious and refreshing. 

We're coming in a few weeks. Is the dark rum available?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justlooking said:


> Did you ever try a Dark and Stormy cocktail? Ginger Beer and Dark Rum. Very famous among the sailing crowd. Delicious and refreshing.
> 
> We're coming in a few weeks. Is the dark rum available?


I may be familiar with this drink... 

And yes, rum of all types is available. 
-


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

justlooking said:


> Did you ever try a Dark and Stormy cocktail? Ginger Beer and Dark Rum. Very famous among the sailing crowd. Delicious and refreshing.
> 
> We're coming in a few weeks. Is the dark rum available?


DARK AND STORMY!!
:eyebrows:
AndyCapp keep an eye out for Goslings Rum.
That's the key to a great D&S...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's not Waaaatson's, I'm not interested!


----------

